

Get a Redis - Artemis2
http://getaredis.mbassem.com/

======
Artemis2
Here is the source code on GitHub (I'm not the author):
[https://github.com/MohamedBassem/getaredis](https://github.com/MohamedBassem/getaredis)

------
mohamedbassem
Hi, Author here, ready to answer your questions. Thanks for sharing this on HN
:)

